# dish network 510 remote stuck in AUX



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

I was sitting on the couch just watching tv went to change the channel and it would and the AUX button on the remote came on. So I tried to switch it back to SAT but the SAT button would not turn on. So I then changed the batteries putting new ones in still NO GO! It wont change the channels and say if I press the down arrow button it will pause the current channel it is on. 

I also can't get to the DVR recordings so I can remove some stuff. This could not come at a worse time right now I got 7 hours left on the DVR with the weekend coming up its going to remove alot of stuff I haven't even got to watch yet. 

Ordered a remote off ebay for 10 bucks. Is there some cheap RCA remote that I can get at walmart that will work for now? until the dish remote comes THANKS!


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Seeing you have a replacement ordered try dropping it on a carpeted floor a couple times. Any universal remote that has DVR buttons should work on IR address #1.


----------



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

boba said:


> Seeing you have a replacement ordered try dropping it on a carpeted floor a couple times. Any universal remote that has DVR buttons should work on IR address #1.


can you recommend a remote?


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Geeke19 said:


> can you recommend a remote?


6.3 IR/UHF Pro remote. And you should be able to access the DVR menus using the front panel of your receiver.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Any remote would work. I needed one too and I went to Home Depot. They had a cheap $7 remote. It had the codes listed in the back. As long as it lists DishNetwork DVR you are fine.


----------



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

ok I got the replacement dish dvr remote how can I change the IR address to match with the remote to the dvr box. Found it once before but having trouble finding it again. 

THANKS


----------



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

Press the system info button on the front of the receiver. 

Please press and hold the clear SAT button on the remote until all of the lights at the top light up. 

Then release the button and press the number 5. 

After that, press the pound (#) button and then press the record button 3 times.


----------

